# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل >  آدرس دهی CHS و LBA

## DEATH HUNTER

سلام عید مبارک.
محدودیت CHS چیه که از LBA استفاده میشه وچرا؟؟(مثل این که تا 8 گیگ رو فقط میتونه آدرس دهی کنه)
داشتم با یک نرم افزار محتوای هارد رو نگاه می کردم مثلا داشت هد 50؟آیا واقعا هارد من 50 تا هد داره؟

ممنون

----------


## pswin.pooya

LBA و CHS تنها دو متد آدرس دهی هستند و من فکر نکنم محدودیتی برای این دو وجود داشته باشه. تنها موردی که وجود داره اینه که LBA در هارد دیسکهای مدرن استفاده میشه اما CHS از همون قدیم وجود داشته. مورد دیگه اینه که اکثر رسانه های ذخیره سازی مثل فلش دیسکها رو نمیشه با CHS توجیه کرد. اما LBA برای همه انواع رسانه های ذخیره سازی جوابگو هست.

----------


## DEATH HUNTER

محدودیت که وجود داره با آدرس دهی CHS فقط میشه تا 8 گیگابایت رو آدرس دهی کرد چون ما محدودیم به 1024 سیلندر و 256 هد و 63(sector per track).برای همین LBA به وجود آمد(البته این یکی هم به 2 ترا بایت محدوده) من حرفم اینه که وقتی داره میگه هد 50 ام مگه میشه هارد من 50 تا هد خوندن نوشتن داشته باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
استفاده از LBA در تقریبا تمامی هاردهای امروزی رایج است و مربوط به هاردهای مدرن نمی باشد(البته این روش آدرس دهی مربوط به قابلیت های Bios می باشد)

----------


## pswin.pooya

تا اونجا که من میدونم برای LBA استانداردهای مختلفی وجود داره. فکر کنم این برای CHS هم صادق باشه. مساله اینجاست که اینها متد هستند و نه یک مورد از پیش تعیین شده. این مساله آدرس دهی دقیقا بر میگرده به اندازه ریجیسترهای کنترلر دیسک سخت و هیچ وقت نمیشه گفت چون LBA و یا CHS هست این محدودیت ها وجود داره یا نه.

شاید هم واقعا 50 تا هد داره؟!

----------


## naser6355

CHS=سیلندر و هد و سکتور
اینا همه مفاهیم فیزیکی هستند. ما امروز فلش دیسک هایی رو داریم که با حافظه بصورت چیپست کار میکنند نه دیسک مغناطیسی و سیلندر و هد. به همین دلیل نیاز به یک فایل سیستم داریم که رو هر دو بتونه کار کنه. واسه همین وقتی میایم از هارد دیسک استفاده میکنیم، میاد شماره واقعی c و H و S  رو تبدیل میکنه به ادرس دهی بلاکی منطقی یا همون LBA  و وقتی از Flash  استفاده میکنی میاد مقادیر CHS  رو شبیه سازی میکنه تا FS  بتونه اونارو با همون فرمولی که تو هارد دیسک استفاده می کنه تبدیل کنه و به داده ها و ... دسترسی داشته باشه. مثلاً فلش 8 گیگ خودم رو تو تعداد هد میگه 255 که غیر ممکن هست. این فقط برای تبدیل به کار میره. مثلاً ممکن هست اعداد بالای یک مقدار خاص یک معنی خاص داشته باشند. همونطور که وقتی تعداد بعضی از مدخل های جدول FAT  خیلی زیاد هست 0 جایگزین میشه.

----------


## tomcat-f14

با سلام
در هارد دیسک های قدیمی طول ترک روی پلاتر در تمام سطح به یک اندازه بود به این شکل که نزدیک ترین ترک به مرکز و دورترین ترک یک اندازه بود  این حالت باعث ایجاد فضایهای بزرگ گپ میشود و سرعت انتقال داده هم پایین بود به علت محدودیت در تعداد هد سیلندر سکتور ایجاد حجم های بزرگ سخت بود و برای ساختن حجم های بزرگ احتیاج به استفاده  از پلاترهای بیشتر می شودن برای حل این مشکل سر فصلی به نام آدرس دهی منطقی بلک ها بوجود امد به این صورت ساده که اطلاعات که به سمت هارد فرستاده میشود به صورت LBA  است ودر یک قسمت به نام مترجم به آدرس های PBA که همان ضریب سیلندر هد سکتور یا آدرس دهی فیزیکال ترجمه میشود 
دوستی که فرموده بودن آیا هارد من 50 تا هد دارد باید عرض کنم که اون تعداد مقدار لوجیکال هد ها هستند و حتما مقدار فیزیکال به مراتب  کمتر هست که این تعداد به مدل هارد شما ربط داره نه  به ظرفیت

----------

